# How about a "Leftovers" catagory?



## fourthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Seems like there are some really great meals made from left over smoked treats on this forum.  How about we create a catagory so that they are all in one place??


----------



## rdknb (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats a great Idea, I am loving to smoke but with me watching my weight and only two of us here we are having a lot of leftovers and are looking for ways to recreate them during the week


----------



## fire it up (Mar 6, 2010)

I had thought about that a while back and it was suggested I start a poll to see if a leftovers section was desired but the results of the poll showed that not enough people were interested and so the idea kind of faded away.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Who ends up with leftovers?
Honestly, it is a good suggestion, that could even be a throwdown category.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 6, 2010)

im all for a leftovers category.  

I always have leftovers,  if your gonna fire up the smoker might as well load it up.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 6, 2010)

Some of my best meals are created with leftover smokes. But, I'm with Fire It Up. I don't think there would be enough interest for them. Besides, you could do the same meal and pretend it wasn't from leftovers, but right out of the smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. It would still be posted to the appropriate food category. 

My feeble mind has enough trouble making it through all of the forums right now. If I don't check them from time to time, some posts cycle through the active threads before I ever see them.

My two pennies.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I have seen some great recipes and methods created by folks on this forum from leftovers.  I think it would catch on.  

What got me thinking about this is the soup I created today.  Left over Brisket and onion soup.  Most of the time I dont have left over Brisket, but my last one got a bit dry on the end.  Cut it up and throw it into soup is the solution!


----------



## ronp (Mar 6, 2010)

I think it would be a good idea.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 7, 2010)

It's just me here and I find that if I'm gonna be smoking I will be filling the smoker not only for lunches and dinners for the freezer but always making leftovers outta my smoked items-I think a leftover section would be a plus if theres room and the intrest in it.


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (Mar 7, 2010)

As a chuck wagon cook I have learned to make many things with leftovers. It is just part of the deal.
I have cooked in the dutch ovens: 
Brisket Hash
Brisket Miroton
Brisket Stroganoff
Brisket Chili
Brisket Fricadelles
Brisket Croquettes
Brisket Stuffed Peppers
Brisket Stew
Brisket Sheperds Pie
Brisket Curry
Brisket Pasties
and Brisket Mincemeat Pie 
we will address pork and chicken later


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 10, 2010)

Whadda ya say Jeff??  Dutch?? Anyone??


----------



## herkysprings (Mar 11, 2010)

How about leftovers / pre-event BBQ storage and re-heating / extended storage (freezer) and re-heating


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey BRIAN hey JERRY how about a leftover catagory in the forum please....


----------



## dubmike (Mar 11, 2010)

i think its a great idea!! i dont always end up with leftovers, but sometime do and have not a clue what to do with them sometimes, so i have been comin here since i found this forum.


----------

